# كتيب انواع سبائك الحديد المقاوم للتاكل



## م.بشار الراوي (30 يناير 2010)

بسم الله

الاخوة الاعزاء في المرفق كتيب مختصر ومفيد جدا عن بعض سبائك الحديد المقاوم للتاكل اذ يعطي التركيب الكيمياوي لكل سبيكة مع التطبيقات الممكن استخدامها فيها وكذلك طرق التشغيل والتشكيل بالاضافة الى المعاملات الحرارية لكل سبيكة وقد استفدت كثيرا من هذا الكتيب عند اختيار نوع السبيكة الخاصه بريش توربين مائي كنا قد اشتريناها من احدى الشركات المصنعة اذ يمكن من معرفة النوع الملائم مع تقييم كل سبيكة.

اخوكم بشار الراوي​


----------



## جاسر (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

شكراً لك , مشاركات قيمة

تحاياي


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا معلومات جيدة


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المتابعة


----------



## يوسف باجوري (2 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 فبراير 2010)

مهندس بشار الراوي 
مشكور 
ملف قيم ومفيد..بارك الله فيك.


----------



## على هارون (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على الملفات


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (7 مارس 2010)

دائما في الخدمة شكرا للاخوان


----------



## kita (7 مارس 2010)

اجمل تحية لكم على مجهوداتكم ومزيدا من التوفيق


----------



## سعيد كروم (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير علي معلوماتك القيمه التي تنفع بها الناس مع تحياتي وشكراً:77:


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخ سعيد


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (15 مارس 2010)

_مجهود متميز 0_


----------



## ليندا اوركان (29 مارس 2010)

تسلم على المواضيع الرائعة


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للاخت ليندا والاخ الكربولي


----------



## المهندس يحيى (5 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك .. كتاب مفيد


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## neno1043 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tag elden (9 ديسمبر 2010)

_thank you for ever_


----------



## م.أنس لطفي (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرأ أخي العزيز


----------



## محمود مرزوق (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم علي الموضوع القيّم

واسمح لي بهذه الإضافة للمهتمّين بالسبائك أو التسابك عموما

فهذا الجدول يبيّن تأثير إضافة بعض العناصر علي بعض الصفات سواءا بالزيادة أو النقصان

http://www.4shared.com/photo/TflI-OZi/___.html

بينما يوضّح هذا الجدول بعض أنواع السبائك واستخداماتها

http://www.4shared.com/photo/jynwDPGq/__1.html

http://www.4shared.com/photo/114w83q4/__2.html


----------



## نمير الورد (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جعل الله لك في لك في كل حرف حسنة


----------



## Yaser Alewe (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً
مختصر مفيد


----------



## magomaa3 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

كتاب قيم مشكور


----------



## jaikoor (4 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (11 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوان


----------



## omarpem (22 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على كل هذه المعلومات


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك م. بشار كتاب جميل


----------



## احمد ابراهيم 90 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

:31:بارك الله فيك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد طلعت عليوه (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رياض فن (23 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمراياد (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله بك


----------

